# CPC-A Career Change from Financial to Healthcare in Central Arkansas



## tracy.ellington@yahoo.com (Jan 17, 2012)

Just newly certified Nov 2010, now looking to change career. Would love an opportunity to find entry level position available to incorporate my years of office skills in a medical environment. My resume is attached. 

Objective: Transitioning my 13 years of skills and professionalism, in a financial corporation, to an expanding healthcare workforce, with advance opportunities.

PLACE OF EMPLOYMENT: Regions Bank 
	           		    105 Vulcan Rd, Ste 200
			            Birmingham, AL 35209	

Work Experience:  Regions Bank -Jan 1999 to current	

Sept 2nd 2003 to current-- Corporate Trust Staff Assistant III**
-Demonstrated general and clerical administrative support to two relationship managers in the trust department and/or the trust department as a group, facilitating clerical, administrative and business detail.
-Reviewed tax and compliance issues, as required by the compliance review group.
-Monitored settlement of trades and securities assigned to trust accounts, verifying cash availability;
 guaranteed investment contract reconcilement with GIC statements versus trust account balances. 
-Reconciled cash sheet daily for overdrafts or large balances, as well as posting cash transactions (wires, checks and electronic funds transfers (EFTs).
-Monitored and maintain archive system for permanent storage.
-Address routine questions and problems with clients, assessing on how best to resolve any issues, and referring more complex situations to higher levels.
-Formulated and maintain excel spreadsheets and word program.
-Monitored proper level of inventory, such as necessary supplies, promotional material, marketing material,  
 etc.
-Collaborated in creating account filing of related materials according to prescribed system in a timely   
 manner. 
- Carried out established procedures and worked under minimum supervision to perform assigned duties.
- Fulfill the annual SEC/BSA/AML testing to meet compliance requirement.
** February, 2006 was awarded with Most Valuable Player award for recognition as Corporate Trust Assistant by peers. 

Nov 28th, 2001 to Aug 29th, 2003—Clerical Specialist V
-Processed commercial loan payments and advances and applying them to appropriate loan accounts. Automated new loans and renewals on Shaw loan mainframe system (data entry). 
-Submitted payments and extensions for loans to accommodate customers’ needs. Review infonet system for bank loan associate requests, then maintain information on Shaw loans.
-Reviewed requests for loans to be charged off or place on non-accrual status, upon approvals. 
-Managed spreadsheet of new/ renewed loans and returned loans for loan officers of various banks, which are received at month end, for review.
-Assisted co-workers with payments, loan processing, and other duties as the need arises. 

Jan 21, 1999 to Nov 23, 2001—Clerical Specialist IV
-Processed pre-conversion requests microfiche and microfilm lookups for copies of financial statements, checks and deposits, as requested by bank clients.
-Use of personal computer for ASI programs for statements, checks and items as needed for research.
-Imputed & catalogue microfilm on ASI daily, for recordkeeping of database files.
-Addressed incoming telephone calls, for assistance with questions, concerns & requests.
-Assisted in subpoena research for law offices, for court proceedings.

Education-
-November 2011-American Academy of Professional Coders-Certified Professional Coder-Apprentice
-Arkansas Institute of Banking-Completed Principles of Banking/Economics/Law & Banking Principles
-Completed Introduction to Windows & Word course, Intermediate Word course-Regions Financial Corp.
-1992—1993    UALR-Little Rock, AR-Majored in Deaf Education
-1990—1991    Word of Life Bible Institute-Pottersville, NY-Bible Studies
-1985—1988     Sylvan Hills Senior High-Sherwood, AR

References:	

       	Carol Burton-Trust Associate				   501-371-3287
	Regions Bank
	400 West Capitol Ave., Little Rock, AR 72201

	Dot Hairston-Trust Associate( Temporary Employment) 501-228-0291	
	1704 Rainwood Cove
	Little Rock, AR 72212

        Joan Ellis-Trust Administrator				   501-912-0523
	Regions Bank
	400 West Capitol Ave, Little Rock, AR 72201

To access the website for verification of employment, you will need the following:

Social Security Number *available upon request**
Employer Code-11564 (Regions Bank)
The Work Number Access Options
A)	www.theworknumber.com
B)	1-800-367-5690


----------

